# BFP at 26 dpo (12 days late) and symptoms!!



## kirkie11

Hi everyone!! :wave:

My husband had I have been married for 1 year, 5 months and have been TTC #1 since May this year. This month we were on holiday in Crete for 2 weeks whilst I ovulated so we had lots of chance to :sex: and relax! :winkwink:

My period was due on 3rd October (31 day cycle usually) and I'm not usually late, maybe 1-2 days either side of when AF is due, so when AF didn't show day after day, I became more and more hopeful. Although my emotions were up and down. One day I was convinced I was pregnant, then the next I was sure I wasn't and something else was causing it. I tested every day and then every other day - all BFNs.

Then on Friday (12th Oct) morning I tested for the "hundreth" time, but this time got a very faint line. So faint that it looked like it might not have been there at all and like we might have imagined it there. My DH thought maybe he could see it but wasn't 100% convinced. Then yesterday (13th Oct) there was a slightly more visible line, but still had no definition to it and you had to look at it further away to see the line. :wacko:

Finally this morning, I tested on an IC and got a visible line. :happydance: It was darker than yesterday's line, so hopefully it will continue to darken over the next few days.

Here's a link to a photo of today's strip:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61051

It still doesn't really seem real to be honest. We've got a doctors appointment on Tuesday evening, so that might make it seem more real after that. 

Here are my symtoms, best I can remember:

0 dpo - weird dreams - really vivid - ovulation
1-4 dpo - nothing of note
5-6 dpo - felt a little nauseous after eating fried food
9 dpo - boobs normally start getting sore now before AF but this month - nothing.
11 dpo - really bad, uncharacteristic headache, extreme tiredness, early to bed, slept deeply all night. Implantation?
15 dpo - AF due - BFN IC strip
16 dpo - 1 day late - BFN IC strip
18 dpo - 2 days late - BFN IC strip
19 dpo - 3 days late - BFN on CB digital - slightly sore boobs
20-23 dpo - boobs got more sore - slight nausea
24 dpo - boobs still sore - slight nausea - very faint line on IC strip
25 dpo - boobs still sore - slight nausea, tiredness - slightly darker line on IC strip
26 dpo (today!) - boobs still sore - nausea with empty stomach - visible line on IC strip

I've been taking pre-natals and extra folic acid. 
Also this month we used Pre-seed in earnest, which I think might have helped!

Thank you for looking! :flower:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Congrats! I see your line :) xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## acs512

Congratulations!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## BEE86

wow you really give me hopw now  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats!! :)


----------



## Missbx

Congratulations! You give me hope now also thanks for posting symptoms etc! 

Hope you have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## TTCBabySnow

Thanks for sharing. I'm currently 25dpo. Tested at 23dpo with BFN. Usually a regular 33day cycle. Trying not to get my hopes up. If not pregnant then I want AF to show up. Thought all the pregnancy tests stated 99% accurate as soon as AF is due. So I don't really understand how some people can get a late BFP. Feeling occasionally queasy, absolutely shattered and mild cramps. Just hoping for a BFP.


----------

